# hello, from upstate South Carolina



## bubba_ earl & leroy (Mar 11, 2009)

I was on before the crash didn't post much, just read, looked and learned. have been smoking and cooking most of my life. Here in my area, a bbq is not compleate without hash. havent seen much about hash here. A good hash, cooker on hickory and oak wood is hard to beat.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Now ya got me hungry. I love hash. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Good to see you again!


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys!!  Welcome to the forum!!  Ya'll envolved in the SCBA?


----------



## vtanker (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome. I cant help you with the has since I am half Hispanic. LOL


----------



## fire it up (Mar 11, 2009)

My BBQ is never complete without hash, well at least some smoked fattys to go with the smoked fatties.
Never done hash on the smoker, but one of the best I have made on the stove was pastrami hash.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome back.  Glad you decided to stick around.


----------



## cman95 (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. You're in good company my friend.


----------



## grothe (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome back...lookin forward to some of your Q-view!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF...

I have made PP and Brisket hash before trying to get rid of leftovers, and they were fantastic.  Can't wait to see what you come up with, be sure to share your ideas and pics of your creations!

BBQ Eng.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, never had Hash myself.


----------



## chadpole (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome all of ya'll to the SMF! Where 'bouts in upstate SC are you. I live in Augusta,Ga. and about 10 miles from SC. I love BBQ Hash and have several recipes for it.Some are like Brunswick Stew except without the corn, beans,  and okra.


----------



## wyatt2050 (Mar 13, 2009)

Do you mind giving up your hash recipe ??


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 14, 2009)

We wouldn't mind if you posted a recipe and a possible pic of said dish


----------



## bubba_ earl & leroy (Mar 14, 2009)

First of all, it takes about 2lb of meat to cook about a quart of hash. so you need to determine how much you want to cook. About 3 gal. is a good start. If you want less then cut down on the meat or increase if you want more. It seems to turn out better to cook around 20 gal.

This recipe will be for about 3 gal, and is very simple. It will produce some of the best bbq hash you have ever had.

20 lb beef or vinison which makes some very good hash.
10 lb pork  (butts are great)
5 lb onions (choped)
1/3 lb salt pork (fat back)
1 cup mustard
1/3 cup worcestershire sause
crushed red pepper to tast

what you cook in and how you cook it makes a lot of difference. If you have cast iron you can't go wrong.

cut meat into about 2" chunks and put in pot and cover with water to about 3" above the meat. add the fat back and cook over med fire. if possible use wood (oak and hickory), if not gaswill do.

cook until meat starts to come apart and cook and stir and stir the more you stir the better your hash will form. This is not a quick process, it takes hours.

When your meat has cooked up very fine and you have removed all bones and other undisireables, add the onions and cook until the onions are almost gone. Add 2 sticks of real butter and the mustard and worcestershire, salt and pepper to tast. Let the hash simmer for about 1/2 hour, you must keep it stired.

This will produce some of the best hash you have ever had and if you haven't ever had it you are in for a big treat. Go light on the red pepper.

I have four cast iron pots, 6,10,12 and 15 gal. had a 20 and 35 gal but someone wanted them more than me and stole them. I have a friend that has a 100 gal and 4 80 gal. pots. People don't cook like they did some years back, cooking hash was an all day thing and involved a lot of friends and family and a good time and good food for all.


----------



## the iceman (Mar 14, 2009)

Greetings B,E & L 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No worries, w e _ w i l l _  t y p e _ s l o w l y _ f o r _ y o u ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Just kidding *vtanker*.


----------



## rejii (Mar 14, 2009)

welcome to the site


----------

